# LPG Pricing



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

OK so LPG seem to be about 50% of petrol pricing has it ever been a lower percentage of petrol pricing or is it slowly loosing it's edge?

Other thing is it's about 47p around Bedfordshire what's it in your region?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure here in SE..

but BP are seem to have a policy to price it at half their unleaded, whereas most other suppliers are cheaper that that....

Domestic Gas cheapest but I dont know the ins and outs


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John depends were you go, round here it's 39.9 at morrys or 49.4 at shell. Guess were I go  

At Zaskars do last year we called in to flogas in stoke-on-trent, and got it for 34p

Olley


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi John
I filled mine up a couple of weeks ago (coach tank...) at our local bulk seller and paid 0.37 pence per litre.
HTH

Keith


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Filled up my 4x4 yesterday at 35ppl location MMS Gas Power Croft Lane, Cannock Staffordshire Tel 01902 790348


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

kands said:


> Hi John
> I filled mine up a couple of weeks ago (coach tank...) at our local bulk seller and paid 0.37 pence per litre.
> HTH
> 
> Keith


I am not sure how long i will have this bus although probably have a full paint job on it :roll: but if I do decide it's long term vehicle will need that address Keith :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*LPG*

Hi

I topped up the Gaslow at 40.9p per litre - and that was on the A1. The same garage had unleaded at 95.9p.

In Italy is was about the same price - 0.60 euros per litre. (roughly 40p). I did note LPG was more expensive in France than the UK.

Russell


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

36p per ltr round corner from my house in Blackpool and 39p at nearest Shell garage, again in Blackpool.

Dazzer


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

have contract with countrywide farmers @ 34p. 24/7 self service, but only approx s & w of birmingham.

des


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

so can any of you tell me how long your Petrol to LPG 'changeover' takes? is my system unhappy  ?

John


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

changeover occurs within one or two minutes of getting on the road. doesn't respond at all on tickover, or while gently moving off site.

des


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

LPG is 41.9p a litre here in Wrexham


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

47.9 and 49.9 here in the very expensive south east!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> so can any of you tell me how long your Petrol to LPG 'changeover' takes? is my system unhappy  ?
> 
> John


John,

Don't know if different systems take longer or shorter to change over from petrol to gas,my 4x4 is fitted with an SGI - Sequential Gas Injection system.

I find during the winter and on cold days it takes several minuets to change over,on a hot day it will change within seconds of starting the engine.


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

do you get the same milage with lpg as you do with petrol :?:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

tanky said:


> do you get the same milage with lpg as you do with petrol :?:


No, but not that much less.

My 4x4 has a 4.0 ltr engine and when the conversation was carried out 2x 45ltr gas tanks were fitted which using the 80% fill rate means they hold around 77ltrs of LPG. I have had 94ltrs 8O in them a couple of times but that's another story. :?

Driving around town with occasional motorway short runs I get 250 miles on a tank full (77ltrs) on a long run keeping speed below 70mph 300 is easily reached.  

If we were continuing caravanning I would buy another Explorer tomorrow and convert it to LPG.

On the other hand the MAIN reason for not buying a petrol RV and getting it converted to LPG is getting the access to the filler pumps with an RV, yes it can be done but my experience over the last 5 years tell me that those would be very few and far between with a 36 ft RV and toad.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

MicknPat said:


> On the other hand the MAIN reason for not buying a petrol RV and getting it converted to LPG is getting the access to the filler pumps with an RV, yes it can be done but my experience over the last 5 years tell me that those would be very few and far between with a 36 ft RV and toad.


Hi Mick surprised you say that, I realise I am a bit shorter but the only one so far thats been out of reach was morrys at blackpool (roofs to low)

I do have fillers both sides, perhaps you didn't? If I had the conversion done again I would look to having a filler under the bonnet, so I could fill from the front.

Olley


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Olley,

I have yet to buy our RV, I'm just thinking of some of the filling stations or points that I have visited since owning an LPG vehicle.

To be fair if its a purpose built petrol / diesel / LPG forecourt then with a struggle you should fill up with filling points on both sides.

Its the locations that started off selling just bottle gas then decided to install a pump that I'm on about especially in my area.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi mick, apart from flogas I have always used normal filling stations. I am not saying it's as easy as filling up with petrol, although one or two are, most present some difficulty ie. have to reverse out, pull right forward and block lanes etc.

The best one is round the corner from me, wide lanes, drive in and out easily, bags of room, drawback? LPG is 49.4p  

Olley


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

We live 16 miles north of Stoke -on- Trent where Flogas have opened a new outlet next door another LPG outlet called GT Gas Ltd, last time I visited Flogas was 34ppl and at GT Gas it was 37ppl.

Both these locations in my opinion you would cause chaos if you drove you RV into their yards to fill up.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Guys..sorry to barge in.. my tuppenceworth .. 

Access to LPG pumps on French Autoroutes is generally ok but on two occasions I had to drive on without filling and on another they had ran out..

LPG is not easily found in Spain, I certainly never found any when looking for habitation gas and it's non existant in Morocco ..

Well, I hear you say, 'I don't plan on going to Morocco', fair enough but most people eventually head for the Spanish sun during winter, and yes, petrol is a bit cheaper there.. but it's worth bearing in mind when deciding.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mick I went to the stoke flogas, the one on the industrial estate, had to drop the trailer and leave it in the road, then reverse back out when I had filled up, but at 34ppl thats £1.54 per gallon, lovely. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi anybody know the LPG availability in Portugal?

Olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

olley said:


> hi anybody know the LPG availability in Portugal?
> 
> Olley


Hi Olley 
try here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=11440

and

http://www.gas-tankstellen.info/menu.php?language=en_US


----------

